# The Most full bodied & spicy cigars



## CaptainBasil (Nov 25, 2007)

I like a cigar that is full bodied and spicy. I have found that some are full bodied but don't have that spicy kick. The ones I have found the best so far are:
 1. Camacho coyolar (better than the corojo)
 2. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
 3. Rocky Patel 10 or 12 year 

 What would you suggest?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

RP Edge Corojo, great smoke! Get the torp or missile!
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte ranks too!

Drop into the newbie forum and introduce yourself! Welcome to the club! I like exclamation points!!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Two that come to mind for me are the Famous Nicaraguan 3000 and Pepin Black.


----------



## dalerobk (Nov 8, 2006)

CaptainBasil said:


> I like a cigar that is full bodied and spicy. I have found that some are full bodied but don't have that spicy kick. The ones I have found the best so far are:
> 1. Camacho coyolar (better than the corojo)
> 2. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 3. Rocky Patel 10 or 12 year
> ...


I can go along with #2, but I don't find the RPs all that spicey or full bodied.
You might want to try the JdN Antano 1970. They're a regular in my rotation. I can't say it's a particularly complex cigar but it will definitely knock you on your ass and it's spicey. Reasonably priced too.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Full bodied? Strong? Ummmmm, Closest I've come afyter just recent;y smoking a Jdn 1970 Antono is a 601 black. I'm actually on the huint for a stick that'll make me take a step back and go.......woooooooowah that was strong but have yet to find it.

Spicey? I've heard the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte is pretty spicey and since I don't really like spice in my cigars I've yet to try one.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

JFR fits that bill and I will go with the vote for Joya De Nicarauga Antanos. As for the Rocky Patels, I have never felt that they had that spicy kick.

scottie


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

A cigar that I smoked that was so strong...to the point of unenjoyable...was a LITTO GOMEZ DIEZ. I just thought they blended this sucker to just be an uppercut in the mouth and not much else. It left me feeling very woozy and sick to my stomach. I doubt I'll ever burn one again!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

As others have mentioned, the Joya de Nicaragua is very full bodied and spicey, as well as being reasonably priced. I really enjoy this cigar when I want something with a real kick.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Opus X
LFD 2000
La Gloria Cubana


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome, Capn'Basil...

*Opus X Perfexion #4 or #5, or the xXx "Power Ranger"
*Tatuaje Cojonu 2003


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again,, I'm 6'3 and weigh 265lbs and just finished a breakfast buffet at the the casino..I fired up a Jdn antano and it knocked me on my ass.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

c2000 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again,, I'm 6'3 and weigh 265lbs and just finished a breakfast buffet at the the casino..I fired up a Jdn antano and it knocked me on my ass.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


I'm 6'0 295 lbs , just made my Girlfriend mad and got kicked in the A$$


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Some of my faves:
1. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
2. Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
3. La Gloria Cubana Serie R 
:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

CaptainBasil said:


> I like a cigar that is full bodied and spicy. I have found that some are full bodied but don't have that spicy kick. The ones I have found the best so far are:
> 1. Camacho coyolar (better than the corojo)
> 2. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 3. Rocky Patel 10 or 12 year
> ...


I would argue on the Camacho, I think the Corojo has a nice bite to it.
RP's I think the Edge would have the most kick (if any really).

Here is my list:

1. Comacho Corojo
2. DPG Black
3. JdN Antano 1970


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> A cigar that I smoked that was so strong...to the point of unenjoyable...was a LITTO GOMEZ DIEZ. I just thought they blended this sucker to just be an uppercut in the mouth and not much else. It left me feeling very woozy and sick to my stomach. I doubt I'll ever burn one again!


Same experience. carbonbased_al and I had an LG Chisel at Club Macanudo a few years back. As I was standing on the train home, all I kept repeating to myself was, "Don't lock your knees Bill, don't lock your knees". I thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

If I had to choose from the above choices I would go with Numero Dos. Give the LFD Ligero Oscuro line a try too. Nice full body without the heavy nicotine kick.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I go to Miami for spicy smokes. Most of these are med-full.

Padilla 8&11
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Cojonu
Pepin Cuban Classic
Pepin blue


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> I go to Miami for spicy smokes. Most of these are med-full.
> 
> Padilla 8&11
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> ...


:tpd: Pepin can make a knockout


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Try a GR specials if you want spice!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoyed the JdN Antano, but did not find it too strong, but it was nice and spicy. :ss

RP Edge Maduro kicked my A$$.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Some of my faves:
> 1. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero :tpd:
> 2. Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
> 3. La Gloria Cubana Serie R :tpd:
> :tu


And I might add the San Cristobal Classico.

I fired one of these up the other night after letting them settling for a month and damn.


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought Oliva Series V was a pretty nice tasting and it definately had a HUGE punch to it! (I had to lie down for half an hour) There are spicy notes but I wouldn't exactly call the smoke spicy.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I enjoyed the JdN Antano, but did not find it too strong, but it was nice and spicy. :ss
> 
> RP Edge Maduro kicked my A$$.


:tpd: The edge maduro was pretty wild, but I think that the JdN Antano Gran Consul is a hell of smoke too :ss


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

volfan said:


> JFR fits that bill and I will go with the vote for Joya De Nicarauga Antanos.


:tpd:

The only cigar that will fly out of your mouth, into your pants and rape you.

:tu


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

cc Vegas Robaina - slick contruction, great taste and will ask you to take a seat


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Texan in Mexico said:


> cc Vegas Robaina - slick contruction, great taste and will ask you to take a seat


:tpd:
With the added suggestion of a PSD 4 and any Boli. Try out the Cuabas, You wont be disappointed. Whereas Dominicans are concerned, AVO Legacy all the way.

:2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BillyCigars said:


> Same experience. carbonbased_al and I had an LG Chisel at Club Macanudo a few years back. As I was standing on the train home, all I kept repeating to myself was, "Don't lock your knees Bill, don't lock your knees". I thought I was going to pass out.


:r:r I remember that. Hot damn, the whole time i thought I was gonna throw up on the train  good times. That's also the same cigar that knocked me the phark out in peter's backyard my first night in SoCal. Smoked like halfway and passed out in that chair.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Joya de Nicaragua; SP Extra Fuerte


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

the JDN Antanos as stated are about as bit as yer gonna git

I just had another Padilla 1932 in a robusto after smoking nothing but lanceros and I've always thought them strongish based on the lancero but the robusto added some spice to the mix. If you like em strong smoke em young but man they settle nicely after a few/several months, you can taste a lot more spice the longer they sit


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

CaptainBasil said:


> I like a cigar that is full bodied and spicy. I have found that some are full bodied but don't have that spicy kick. The ones I have found the best so far are:
> 1. Camacho coyolar (better than the corojo)
> 2. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 3. Rocky Patel 10 or 12 year
> ...


I would have to argue the Camacho point as well - LOVE 'em!...The 11/18's are my (3x) daily smoke, Diadema's are beautiful and the Triple Maduro - will glue you to a chair!!
Some ESG (Ashton) will be spicy, but lately most were not
Love the Opus as well


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

CaptainBasil said:


> I like a cigar that is full bodied and spicy. I have found that some are full bodied but don't have that spicy kick. The ones I have found the best so far are:
> 1. Camacho coyolar (better than the corojo)
> 2. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 3. Rocky Patel 10 or 12 year
> ...


I agree with #2 and 3, haven't tried the Camacho yet.



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Some of my faves:
> 1. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 2. Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
> 3. La Gloria Cubana Serie R
> :tu


The Double Ligero is fantastic and the La Gloria is great all the way through.



SteveDMatt said:


> I go to Miami for spicy smokes. Most of these are med-full.
> 
> Padilla 8&11
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> ...


Somebody say something about Pepin's. Yeah they're one of my go to smokes, in the box.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

One that has not yet been mentioned and certainly fits your bill is the Hansotia 3X Ligero. I think they're now marketed as Gurkha Triple Ligero. 
I haven't had any of the recent ones, so I don't know if they changed the blend, but the Hansotia's kept my lips tingling for an hour after I finished! And I really enjoy full bodies like Camacho, LFD & Trinidad.:ss


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r:r I remember that. Hot damn, the whole time i thought I was gonna throw up on the train  good times. That's also the same cigar that knocked me the phark out in peter's backyard my first night in SoCal. Smoked like halfway and passed out in that chair.


LOL! I hope someone can post a picture of that!! I can just see you with a Chisel in your mouth, passed out, drooling


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

CaptainBasil said:


> I like a cigar that is full bodied and spicy. I have found that some are full bodied but don't have that spicy kick. The ones I have found the best so far are:
> 1. Camacho coyolar (better than the corojo)
> 2. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 3. Rocky Patel 10 or 12 year
> ...


As some others have mentioned the RP 10/12 year (90/92 Vintage line) isn't exactly spicy or that powerful, but to each his own.

Some of the best I've found for full-bodied and flavorful:

RP Edge Corojo Natural
Don Pepin Blue Label Generosos
Padilla 1932 (had to sit down for this one, careful)

Waiting to try the Padilla Miami 8/11, and LFD Chisel, both I've heard are pretty strong and rated well.

- Garilla


----------



## lynngod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, I have to start out with 
Coronado by La Flor
Olivia master blend (I might have been tired but never the less two inches and I fell asleep. 
And the Don Pepin Garcia Blue label
And for pure strength and good flavor Padilla Obsidian 2007 (torp) after I let it sit a while.


----------

